# Abandoned Car & Truck Graveyard, January 2017



## Wakey Lad (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't know the story behind this one, just loads of bashed up vehicles sat in a field

Some of the older vans have sat here for well over 30 years if not longer

Cracking little place that appears to occasionally still be used for one thing or another
































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Gromr (Mar 28, 2017)

That first photo is stunning. You really lucked out getting such fantastic lighting here! Great stuff.


----------



## smiler (Mar 28, 2017)

I liked the lone sheep, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes Thet first pic is excellent well done!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice! Love to see that theres even old cars!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 29, 2017)

Love the first shot with the sheep chillin out.

That poor bus with its face bitten off looks rather surreal!

I like that very much


----------



## Quandale (Sep 6, 2022)

Wakey Lad said:


> Don't know the story behind this one, just loads of bashed up vehicles sat in a field
> 
> Some of the older vans have sat here for well over 30 years if not longer
> 
> ...


Were is it located


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 9, 2022)

Quandale said:


> Were is it located



not really how it works Im afraid, its unlikely anyone will just hand you locations as they dont know you from Adam (no offence Adam Im sure you are most trustworthy). 
U will need to do some of your own research & get some posts up to gain some trust.
Also given the thread is 5yr old its likely the situation of the place has changed since the report.


----------



## Hayman (Sep 10, 2022)

The Series II trayback Land Rover was quite a rarity for the UK. They were a lot more common in Australia - in use on sheep and cattle stations for carrying animal feed, etc. I wonder if it is still there, or if it has been saved and restored.


----------

